# Comparing Nutri-Drench to Power Punch?? Anyone with experience with these?



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

I have heard a lot of people recommend giving Nutri-Drench to goats who've just kidded or are having health issues, but when I checked with our local feed store they said they don't have Nutri-Drench but carry another drench made by "Goats Prefer" called Power Punch. From what I could see, Power Punch has all of the nutrients in Nutri-Drench plus more. 

Does anyone have any experience with both of these that can give us some info comparing these two? 

All the reviews that I found on both are good, except for I did see one review where a lady said that she thinks Nutri-Drench is better though she can't put her finger on why she believes that.

Any advice?? Thanks.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I believe they are about the same.


----------



## Tapestry (Feb 5, 2015)

The review I read said that their goats preferred the taste of Nutri-Drench so it was easier to administer.


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

Okay, thanks.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I have both and don't really notice a difference. Pretty much the same thing, IMO.


----------



## Stephanie Newland (Apr 23, 2018)

So, The truth is they are not the same. This can be hard to sort out if you are shopping your local feed store as they will have one or the other as a rule. The actual nutrients are not the same.
Power Punch has: Propylene Glycol, Cane Molasses, Lactic Acid, Dextrose, DL-Alpha Tocopheryl Acetate (Vitamin E), Pork Peptone, Niacinamide, Vitamin A Acetate, Methylparaben (as preservative), d-Activated Animal Sterol (Vitamin D3), Lactobacillus acidophilus fermentation product, Enterococcus faecium fermentation product, Lactobacillus plantarum fermentation product, Lactobacillus casei fermentation product, Zinc Methionine, Caramel Flavor, Propylparaben (as preservative), L-Lysine, L-Serine, L-Arginine, L-Proline, DL-Methionine, L-Tryptophan, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (Vitamin B6), Ascorbic Acid (Vitamin C), d-Calcium Pantothenate, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Choline Bitartrate, Folic Acid, Inulin, Riboflavin Supplement, Sodium Selenite and Mixed Tocopherols (as preservative)
Nutri Drench HasPropylene glycol, molasses products, calcium carbonate, choline chloride, DL-methionine, l-lysine, Vitamin E supplement, Vitamin A supplement, Vitamin D-3 supplement, thiamine, niacin, zinc sulfate, ethylenediamine dihydroiodide, magnesium sulfate, manganese sulfate, iron sulfate, sodium selenite, cobalt sulfate, sugar.
Valley Vet is a great website for sorting these things out as they have a manufacture label feature that allows you read what is in all the products they sell making comparisons of this sort easier. I use both by the way. I like Power Punch for a goat that is a little down and Nutri Drench (has Calcium) a week or so before kidding and again after.
I have noticed that most goats will lap power punch up if drizzled on their grain ration (some will even try to lick it right out of the measure I use) while Nutri Drench generally has to be given with a drench gun. Do be careful with products containing Selenium to go by the label over doing it can be toxic Something most people don't tell you when they recommend things like BoSe or MuSe Good Luck


----------

